# Omnistor / Fiamma Safari rooms



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 25, 2010)

Has anyone owned an Omnistor or Fiamma Safari room?
If so, what have been your experiences of them? How well do they stand up to strong winds? How durable - all that sort of thing.
I know that they are both heavy and expensive and not really a "wildcamping" item but if you were heading down to southern France or Spain for a long stay then maybe...?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Oct 25, 2010)

baloothebear said:


> Has anyone owned an Omnistor or Fiamma Safari room?
> If so, what have been your experiences of them? How well do they stand up to strong winds? How durable - all that sort of thing.
> I know that they are both heavy and expensive and not really a "wildcamping" item but if you were heading down to southern France or Spain for a long stay then maybe...?


 
The simple answer is they don't.

They need tying down very well or they can take off over the roof of the motorhome with resultant damage to anything they meet in doing so.

Ours took off at Tan Hill.  It went over the top and snapped the drive shaft in the satellite dish even though it was folded down and smashed the Status antenna.  We had secured our with rock pegs and it still took off.  It wasn't windy when we went to bed but at 2am it was gone.

Saying that we will be taking our new one to Spain this winter, but will drop it if there is any sign of a wind.  Remember to inform your insurance that you have one.

John


----------



## spatey (Oct 25, 2010)

*Safari room*



baloothebear said:


> Has anyone owned an Omnistor or Fiamma Safari room?
> If so, what have been your experiences of them? How well do they stand up to strong winds? How durable - all that sort of thing.
> I know that they are both heavy and expensive and not really a "wildcamping" item but if you were heading down to southern France or Spain for a long stay then maybe...?


 
Hi baloothebear
I have a safari room, which we have found to be very good , as you say its a bit heavy, and in wind its a prate to put up, but once up it takes everything that our British weather as thrown at it , putting it up we went on u tube and found some good ideas on the easy ways to erect it, i agree not for wide camping but for a long stay i would say its great, take it to France and enjoy it , I have done that and found it a god send. Make sure you have some good fixing to keep it down.


----------



## jezport (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a 5mtr Large omnistor privacy residence for sale, only used twice. It cost over a grand new, I want £400 for it

They are the best as they seal to the awning and the van and dont rely on cheapo clips that pop off like on some other rooms.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 26, 2010)

jezport said:


> I have a 5mtr Large omnistor privacy residence for sale, only used twice. It cost over a grand new, I want £400 for it
> 
> They are the best as they seal to the awning and the van and dont rely on cheapo clips that pop off like on some other rooms.


 
Shame that as our awning is only 4 meters long - good price though

*Check your PMs* - where abouts in the UK are you - just a rough idea  eg Manchester, London etc


----------



## jezport (Oct 27, 2010)

I am in Leeds, it would easily alter to 4mtrs as you only need to alter the front.
I am not a paid subscriber on this forum so cant get PMs.

Are you a Cub Leader? (Baloothebear)  I am Baloo at 22nd North Leeds Cubscouts


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 27, 2010)

How old is it? Any chance of some pictures as Leeds is a long way from here - about a 250 mile round trip

Perhaps you could email me at baloothebear2007 at yahoo dot co dot uk with the details?  where at = @ and dot = .



> Are you a Cub Leader? (Baloothebear) I am Baloo at 22nd North Leeds Cubscouts



No, it's more to do with my shape


----------



## jezport (Oct 27, 2010)

Photo sent


----------



## Y5kot (Nov 10, 2010)

*Safari Room*

We have a 5.5 meter safari room and think it was one of the best investments we made. does take a while to put up and take down but worj the effort. You need to be about 10 foot tall. we use the awning strap and an additon strap - the thing is solid. A friend suggested we put an awning piece along the van simular to caravans. this prevents the wind comming in under the van and ballooning out from the inside


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Nov 10, 2010)

It is not advisable to leave awning out in windy conditions as they are really like a large sail where wind is concerned.

One should also us the tie down kits which are not expensive. Fiamma Awning Tie Down Kit Yellow 

Fiamma Awning Tie Down Kit Yellow, Tie Down Strap, Awning Securing Strap, UK

Peter


----------

